# Rodbuilding tips. rod finish.



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

Try not to use flex coat for refinishing a rod. it will add extra weight may turn yellow over time. really not made as a finish. there is a product called permagloss. a urathane dryes quickley . very hard . excelent finish. you can find it at mudhole. the rod room has it at times . call first. many rodbuilding supply stores. finish has come a long way since the spar varnish days. have been building since 76. give it a try on your next project.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm leery that your first post on the forum sounds like a sales pitch. Do you happen to have any financial interest in the product that you mention?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I use permagloss alot, but the fumes it puts off is are quite strong. The only thing is when using it you have to be careful and make sure the application surface is completely clean and free of debris or it will have adhesion problems. There are ways to apply flexcoat where it is very thin and doesn't add much bulk to the rod.


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

I Have no interest in the company. i am not a salesman or rep. just passing along tips to folks who have the same addiction as i . Rodbuilding.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

sounds like someones flexcoat didnt kick off


----------

